# [DEV] Droid 3 chan on #freenode



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello all,

I should be getting a droid 3 on Tuesday. I want ot invite all devs who wish to help.

I may try to setup some sort of fund raiser or something for the first to get root. or something. Not sure yet.

The chan is on freenode.

irc.freenode.net #d3-root

Again, this is DEV only no talking about other stuff.


----------



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

Notes:

Chinese D3 SBF - http://bit.ly/nqzftH (DO NOT FLASH)


----------



## 8on3s (Jul 19, 2011)

Have you seen Krazy's IRC on rooting the D3? maybe you guys should work together... irc.freenode.net #krazyk (just thought I would share)


----------



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

8on3s said:


> Have you seen Krazy's IRC on rooting the D3? maybe you guys should work together... irc.freenode.net #krazyk (just thought I would share)


We are. But, most of them are not devs. This is why i posted this. one is a chat chan. one is a root chan.


----------



## KrazyKrivda (Aug 22, 2011)

This was intentions/goal of the channel we have already setup on irc. It's is impossible to have people not come in to check for updates and chat unless you plan on password protecting or invite only for your channel.

I simply want to see the D3 rooted, I don't care who or how, but I feel it is best if we join together instead of continuously branching out in different directions/forums/irc chans.

The point is, I would work on securing your channel to limit who joins, or don't waste your time and continue to work in the KrazyK chan.

-KrazyKrivda


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Please leave the dev section for releases


----------

